# what is the best way to learn excel?



## ajishkumar (Mar 7, 2010)

What is the best way to learn and master excel?  I am not an avid reader.  I am a keen observer.  My style is to watch and learn. So, videos work best for me. 

Which one do you recommend?

Thanks,
Ajish


----------



## meldoc (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello

Start here.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bjele123

And here.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun


----------



## Derek Brown (Mar 8, 2010)

I would recommend the MrExcel LiveLessons DVDs:
http://www.mrexcel.com/store/index.php?l=product_list&c=9
There is one available for Excel 2003 and another for Excel 2007.
Available from the MrExcel store, Amazon.com etc.


----------



## smithgt (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just downloaded the Bill's eBook and there is a reference to a free tip card that maps each item on the Excel 2003 menu to a tab on the Excel 2007 ribbon. 

Where can I find this?


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2010)

smithgt said:


> I've just downloaded the Bill's eBook and there is a reference to a free tip card that maps each item on the Excel 2003 menu to a tab on the Excel 2007 ribbon.
> 
> Where can I find this?


 
You'd be better off posting this question in the Mr Excel's Products sub forum: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

Dom


----------



## scottylad2 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Excel is Fun series on youtube is a great place. over 1000 videos all categorised and mostly in watchable 10 minute kinda size. There's everything from beginner through to advanced. 

Also if you have an I-phone, you can get the Mr Excel downloads onto your phone, and learn in your tea break at work! these are mostly only a couple of minutes but imo they are for someone who has a decent knowledge of excel.

Good luck, you'll be hooked in no time!


----------



## WaterGypsy (Mar 9, 2010)

Just get stuck in - it's the only way to learn anything .... use real life situations to build your knowledge and don't try to do anything too complicated until you know the basics ...... common sense really .... you can't learn from books or from videos you can only learn by doing the job


----------



## scottylad2 (Mar 9, 2010)

WaterGypsy said:


> Just get stuck in - it's the only way to learn anything .... use real life situations to build your knowledge and don't try to do anything too complicated until you know the basics ...... common sense really .... you can't learn from books or from videos you can only learn by doing the job



have to disagree, seeing an array formula demonstrated then using this board to see how its applied in everyday situations makes far easier learning than just getting stuck in. With no prior knowledge, using excel help files to learn the difference between Sumif and Sumifs would leave most newbies baffled but watch a video demonstration or a mr excel podcast and they start to make much more sense.


----------



## WaterGypsy (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah fair point clearly when you know what you need then a worked example is valuable ....

... but what I was getting at was that until you know you need an array formula there is no need to learn about it. 

If you build up your expertise step by step - building on what works and discarding what doesn't then you'll be better off than someone with a solution looking for a problem to fit it .....


----------



## Patience (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with WaterGypsy on this. Even if you did learn about array formulae before you needed it, you'd forget it by the time you did need it. At least that's how my brain works, anyway.


----------



## scottylad2 (Mar 10, 2010)

The OP asked for somethng he could observe as thats how _he_ finds it easier to learn.  The help files in Excel tell you some stuff, but they don't always show you the "everyday" use for how some of these things work. And unless you know something about Excel, some of the explanations for some of the functions wouldn't pass a plain English test.

I wasn't suggesting the OP needed to know about array layouts or syntax but he would see a practical display on how to use them and also if he wanted to combine more than one function. 

The videos on you tube and the Mr Excel podcasts, which are also videos, show you practical uses for Excel and also the various ways of utilising or trimming down formulas.

The quality of the videos are Excelent and from absolute beginner to advanced Maths and Stats analysis, most subjects are covered. You could learn more about formatting in one 10 minute video than you'd learn from reading chapters and chapters of helpfiles. All visual and understandable from 2 of the best Excel teachers on the planet. Its like having your own private tutor! 

Obviously we've all learned what we know about Excel in different ways, but the OP _did_ ask for something he could watch and learn from


----------



## arkusM (Mar 12, 2010)

Best way that I learn, so take with a grain of salt, is to having some task that I want to accomplish, then push the limits of what I already know, when I get stuck: *ask how to get from where you are to where you want to be.* 

My #1 tool is a creative imagination, mixed with some analytical skills because there is always more then one way to accomplish something. Places like this are the #2 tool to learn because of the feedback loop inherent here. Books/podcasts/video a close third only because they are generic tools that often require background knowledge to be able to apply to the particular situation (See #1)

This works for me, there are many other learning types out there so this is not *the* only way to learn. 

Again cheers to those who have helped me out here so many times.


----------



## T. Valko (Mar 13, 2010)

Patience said:


> I'm with WaterGypsy on this. Even if you did learn about array formulae before you needed it, you'd forget it by the time you did need it. At least that's how my brain works, anyway.


Create your own personal reference library then you don't have to try to remember everything.

There's entirely too much to remember to begin with!

For example, you need to do a lookup based on multiple conditions. Once you have the formula you need working create a sample file of the same and put it in a folder with other sample files that demonstrate other tasks.

Next time you need to do a lookup with multiple conditions and you're not real sure of the formula syntax just check your library files to see if you have a sample file that demonstrates the task.

I'm pretty sure that all advanced users do this. Especially for complex tasks. There's just too much stuff to remember!

Related:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=451468


----------



## derekgraddy (Mar 8, 2011)

There are resources online for free, but if you want a book, there is one called the Learn Excel 2007 Essentials that is what professors use in the classroom. It is an excellent book. There is also an advanced book too.


http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Excel-E...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1299636700&sr=8-1


----------



## diddi (Mar 9, 2011)

i tend to hunt out a code block that does something like what i am trying to achieve and make intelligent(?) changes to see how it works (or fails dismally).

but i would not do this if i was a beginner (no disrespect), who does not have programming or algorithm design experience.


----------

